# Fred 1st birthday!!!



## FredsMom (Aug 17, 2010)

Today is Freds 1st Birthday....( I got him on Valentines Day ) xoxoxo love him to death!:birthday: he's getting a steak dinner tonight and some frosty paws!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Fred! He looks like my Kane. :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

HBD Fred! How about some pics of the handsome bog?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:birthday: 
Happy Birthday Fred!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday and many many more Fred! :birthday:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Fred!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Fred!! (nice name...)


----------



## FredsMom (Aug 17, 2010)

This was taken on his birthday!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B- day! He is very handsome--


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fred! What a handsome boy!


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fred! He is wonderful!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy birthday, good lookin'!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww... Handsome boy!

Happy birthday!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy B-day Fred! I love that name!


----------

